# Louisiana Limits or Texas Tax Free Weekend



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

You 2coolers have a choice next weekend. Go shopping with the wife and kids during the Texas Tax Free Weekend or go fishing with Captain Marty.

Trout are still biting at the jetties and flounder fishing is good, a few reds are showing up.

My open dates are:

Thursday August 4th
Saturday August 6th
Sunday August 7th.

Let's fishing or shopping at the mall!!


----------

